# Toko Teleca



## compur (Apr 20, 2013)

While yard sailing this morning I found a fellow with a collection of over 300 cameras that he wished to sell.  He invited me inside and I ended up buying a few of them.  This is one -- it's a Teleca made in Japan by Toko around 1950.

















It's a sub-min still camera with binocular telephoto lenses that uses 16mm film.

Some more info here:
Toko Cylops, Teleca - 16mm Variations


----------



## diser (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice find :thumbup:
How much did you have to shell out for this one?


----------



## compur (Apr 22, 2013)

About $50


----------

